# A few of my favorites from Wyoming



## swampstalker24 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new to this part of the forum and new to photography in general.  I have always been interested in photography, just never had a camera.  After moving to Wyoming almost a year ago, the natural beauty out here really motivated me to get a decent camera. (I say decent, but it's really just a step up from the ol cardboard disposable cameras lol)  I carry it with me all the time now, and am always looking for the next shot. Here are few of my favorites so far.  Please feel free to critique as I want to learn as much as I can to become a better photographer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow.....


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Wow.....



Yea, I've caught myself saying that quite a bit here lately.....  the sunsets out here are just amazing, and pics dont really do them justice!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow again!  Should not be a problem capturing great shots out there in the wide open spaces!  Very nice.
The only advice I would offer since you asked is to think about the rule of thirds when composing your shots.  For example, in your last shot if the sky filled up one third of the frame it might be more visually appealing.  I cropped your shot down using thirds to show the difference - hope you don't mind me playing with your shot.  Please keep them coming, and welcome to the photo forum!
Dennis


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ok I see what you did there....  It does make it more appealing to the eye.  Thanks for the tip!  Is this something you like to keep in mind while taking the shots, or just something that is usually done when editing?


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 11, 2014)

Best when taking the shot but often done when editing as well.  Photoshop can do wonders for an average shot!  Keep mashing that button!


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 11, 2014)

wvdawg said:


> Best when taking the shot but often done when editing as well.  Photoshop can do wonders for an average shot!  Keep mashing that button!



Ok, I may have to check that out.....

Another question, did you adjust the color on that pic any, or does it just seem that way because there is less blue sky in the scene?


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 11, 2014)

You caught me!  I did a slight adjustment to levels and then added a tweak to saturation.   It didn't need very much - great shot to work with!


----------



## marknga (Nov 18, 2014)

Beautiful.
Where in Wyoming are you?

Dad and I hunted in NE Wyoming (Sundance) 12 years ago and fell in love with that area. 
Keep sharing the pictures.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 28, 2014)

marknga said:


> Beautiful.
> Where in Wyoming are you?
> 
> Dad and I hunted in NE Wyoming (Sundance) 12 years ago and fell in love with that area.
> Keep sharing the pictures.



Im in SE Wyoming, bout an hour north of Cheyenne, where these pics were taken as well.....  I have a lot more pics from a road trip I took this summer in the black hills of SD/Wy, devils tower, and the big horn mountains....  I'll have to go through them and find a few good ones to share.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Nov 29, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 29, 2014)

Those are nice. Makes me wanna visit


----------



## rip18 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice shots of some gorgeous country!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice! Georgia is pretty (especially this time of year) but that western scenery is amazing to me.


----------



## quinn (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for taking us along! great shots!


----------

